# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Tortugas en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este hilo con una foto que tomé el Jueves Santo en una charca junto al embalse de Zújar. Se trata de una tortuga (creo que la especie es tortuga leprosa). Aquí está:



Espero poder subiros más imágenes de esta especie, ya que, aunque se esconde tan pronto como las veo, creo que más adelante tendré oportunidad de hacer más fotos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El viernes pude hacer unas fotos a tortugas en la misma zona que la anterior:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Los Terrines!!
Una leprosa, de esas tenemos por aquí bastantes en el Fresnedas.
Hoy precisamente cayó una en mi anzuelo y me he visto negro para sacárselo, ya que cuando me acercaba a quitarlo escondía su cabeza y aunque le habré hecho daño, seguro, el anzuelo se le pudo extraer.
Lo que si se nota es lo mal que huelen... :EEK!:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

El pasado domingo, al amacecer, pude acercarme bastante a una tortuga leprosa que estaba saliendo de una charca y subiendo por unas peñas; cuando había conseguido terminar la escalada notó mi presencia y se tiró de nuevo a la charca. Os subo la secuencia para que podáis ver su actuación:





















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo susto le metiste a la pobrecilla, con lo que seguro le costó subir por ahí...jejeje
Las fotos muy buenas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas imágenes refrescantes de una tortuga leprosa tomando un baño en una charca a unos cientos de metros del embalse de Zújar:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta tortuga se encontraba el pasado viernes en una peña en la misma orilla del embalse de Zújar:





Un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

UPs, no había visto este hilo.
Me sorprende que haya tortugas en los embalses.
No lo había pensado nunca...

----------


## REEGE

El Fresnedas y el de Viso del Marqués está plagado de ellas, yo he sacado muchas pescando a boya con granos de maiz dulce...
Son un incordio para la pesca embalses al 100%, pero hacen su trabajo en los embalses... a veces las he visto comiendo carpas muertas!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esas se comen todo lo que les eches.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del sábado pasado por la mañana:













Y un recorte de esta última:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo un par de fotos del pasado 26 de enero, la segunda tiene un gran recorte, para que veáis que ambientazo había en la peña:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pronto empiezan a querer ponerse morenas... ya tendrán tiempo en verano, que por allí el sol zurra de lo lindo  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

¿ a cuanto está el cm2 por la zona ?

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Muy sonriente estaba esta tortuga el pasado sábado:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

No había visto este hilo, y totalmente de acuerdo que son un incordio cuando estás pescando, recuerdo una vez en el Guadalmena (hace muchos años), que se tiraban a los artificiales como locas, por suerte no clavé ninguna. En el Jucar, he visto algunas muy grandes, lo que no se es la especie concreta, aquí siempre les hemos llamado galápagos, no se si lo serán o no, pero es muy difícil verlas porque son muy esquivas, pero siempre me ha dado mucha alegría cada vez que he visto alguna.
Y me acabo de acordar que en las lagunas de Ruidera también las he visto.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> No había visto este hilo, y totalmente de acuerdo que son un incordio cuando estás pescando, recuerdo una vez en el Guadalmena (hace muchos años), que se tiraban a los artificiales como locas, por suerte no clavé ninguna. En el Jucar, he visto algunas muy grandes, lo que no se es la especie concreta, aquí siempre les hemos llamado galápagos, no se si lo serán o no, pero es muy difícil verlas porque son muy esquivas, pero siempre me ha dado mucha alegría cada vez que he visto alguna.
> Y me acabo de acordar que en las lagunas de Ruidera también las he visto.
> Un saludo.


santy, en mi zona también son muy desconfiadas; normalmente están tomando el sol en las orillas de las charcas y  arroyos (también del embalse), pero cuando notan mi presencia se lanzan al agua, por lo que me acerco lo más sigilosamente posible para poder fotografiarlas. Creo que todas las que fotografío son tortugas leprosas, que son las que hay en la zona.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## eldelassetas

Todas las fotos parecen que son de galapagos leprosos, la "tortuga de tierra adentro" más comun, luego tendríamos el galapago europeo, más raro y más exigente con la calidad del agua, la tortuga mora (solo presente en Baleares, sur de Murcia norte de Almeria y Doñana) muy rara, y la tortuga mediterranea (solo con poblaciones muy pequeñas en Cataluña y Baleares), estas dos últimas terrestres.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola eldelassetas, gracias por tu aclaración.
Me parece que tortuga mora también hay por Valencia, en la zona del interior por Río Grande y el Caserío de Benali, entre Enguera y Quesa. Yo al menos ví unas por ahí y me dijeron que eran moras.
Una pregunta ¿me podrías indicar de qué clase son estas?






Gracias

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días perdiguera, siento decirte que estas tortugas son la llamadas de orejas rojas (Trachemys scripta elegans) son populares mascotas, que pertenece a la familia Emydidae y que en cautiverio puede llegar a crecer de 25 a 30 cm. Es originaria de el sueste de EE.UU. y noreste de México, desde el río Mississippi hasta las costas del Golfo de México. Gracias a su popularidad como mascota, se ha difundido a muchas partes del mundo, donde en algunos se le considera una especie invasiva, razón por la cual sido prohibida su comercialización en varios países.
Espero no haberte dado una mala noticia pero es lo que hay.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias frfmfrfm; a alguien se le debió ocurrir soltar alguna por ahí. Dañando el medio.

----------


## santy

Parece ser que hay muchas en ríos y lagos, la gente se cansa de la mascota tan simpática que le compran al nene, y que cuando te quieres ir de vacaciones es un incordio, la solución al río, eso si que es un delito ecológico.
Y si no, dar una vuelta por el estanque de la Casa de Campo en Madrid, no se si ahora habrá tantas, pero la última vez que estuve, las había a cientos.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sobre todo después de la vacaciones, se ven en las ciudades ejemplares de tortuga mora de gente que las ha pasado en Murcia y Almería, las suelen tener niños que las han cogido o sus padres se las han dado por desconocimiento.
 Lo normal es que mueran por un trato no adecuado. Hace un año y medio saqué una del estanque de la estación de Atocha, en un estado bastante regular y rodeada de un montón de otras tortugas exóticas, en un medio que no se parece nada al suyo. Alguno la echaría allí sin saber nada de ellas.
 En los últimos años, he convencido a unos cuantos padres de cual iba a ser el final de esa tortuguita tan bonita que tenía el nene, y las hemos entregado en una asociación de recuperación de animales, que a su vez las hacen llegar a reservas como la que cito abajo, que se dedican a recogerlas, recuperarlas y reintroducirlas en sus lugares naturales.
http://www.fundacionglobalnature.org/centros/murcia.htm

Para las exóticas, lo único que se puede hacer con ellas es congelarlas. Ahora con la nueva ley, me temo que van a proliferar, porque se van a poder importar sin más problemas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es grande, oye.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

O subo unas fotos del pasado día 11 de agosto:















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algubnas fotos de estos últimos días; las primeras están tomadas en el embalse de Zújar:















Y éstas, tomadas en una charca a poco más de un kilómetro del embalse, y que me parece que puede ser de otra especie distinta, por el color verdoso, aunque no estoy seguro, podría ser por el reflejo del sol en su  caparazón:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

